# Latest project WRI 7 dust



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's some photos from the latest project, this one a 7 dust I'm building for a buddy.












Working on some marbelizing and tiger wraps (Scott Throop) for this project.













Most of the guides got a simple overwrap in Metallic red














the ferrule wrap which included the stripper guide got another tiger wrap (underwrap) with the same red metallic overwrap as the rest of the guides, and some trim work to boot. I thought this turned out a bit better than the butt wrap.














Yo bud - your rods ready, if you are!!  











This is his first custom- hopefully there's a little juju buit into it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I like it*

nice


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Awesome*

Really nice work. I like the custom printed label. For me its the small things that really set off custom work.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Very nice, Surf Cat: it's simple, elegant, outstanding integration of techniques without being too busy. 

Did you use Decal Connection for that gold letter decal?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Very nice, Surf Cat: it's simple, elegant, outstanding integration of techniques without being too busy.
> 
> Did you use Decal Connection for that gold letter decal?


Yep- decal connection- one of their waterslide decals- first time using one and I gotta say it's a whole lot easier and neater than a standard peel and stick decal.



> Really nice work. I like the custom printed label. For me its the small things that really set off custom work.
> 
> Tommy Wheeler


Thanks Tommy, for the compliment, and for providing us with some fantastic blanks to build on. 


:fishing: Mark


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice Surf Cat! Good attention to details, and that tiger wrap was a nice touch;the red metallic really set it off. 

Walt


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Surf Cat*

With Shrink Wrap what size butt cap did these rods take?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

where did u buy those rollers from ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> With Shrink Wrap what size butt cap did these rods take?
> Thanks
> Jeb


This one took a 27 or 28 I believe- it had a layer of cork tape underneath, in addition to the heat shrink.

I am working on one now and with just heat shrink (no cork tape) over the butt- I believe it takes a size 25 butt cap.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> where did u buy those rollers from ?


That's the American Tackle power wrapper in the picture- the rollers came with it, and includes the wrapper motor, dryer motor, and I sprung for an extra section of track, a 4th roller guide, and an upgraded chuck.

I think it was Ryan (firespyder) who put together a homemade unit using wheels from a sliding (shower?) door maybe. If your wrapping by hand, I'm sure you can come up with inexpensive wheels that will work - might try the ones for bi-fold closet doors.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> That's the American Tackle power wrapper in the picture- the rollers came with it, and includes the wrapper motor, dryer motor, and I sprung for an extra section of track, a 4th roller guide, and an upgraded chuck.
> 
> I think it was Ryan (firespyder) who put together a homemade unit using wheels from a sliding (shower?) door maybe. If your wrapping by hand, I'm sure you can come up with inexpensive wheels that will work - might try the ones for bi-fold closet doors.


good idea thanks.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

shorefisher; heres a link for wheels;

http://www.pololu.com/products/wheel.html


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Twas Ryan. Hey Surf Cat...........my stuff for my 1023 came in today.......just gotta make the 11 hour round trip to Randys tomorrow to get the blank


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

That's a heck of a trip... with Gas being what it is wouldn't it be cheaper to ship it? Or perhaps your just up for a Road Trip with a little fishing on the side


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

junkmansj said:


> shorefisher; heres a link for wheels;
> 
> http://www.pololu.com/products/wheel.html



thanks for the link


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Elkhunter said:


> That's a heck of a trip... with Gas being what it is wouldn't it be cheaper to ship it? Or perhaps your just up for a Road Trip with a little fishing on the side



Its paid for


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*wow*
Maybe one day! Beautiful work.


----------

